# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Leadlight kit

## Brasil

Hi all, I'm building a cabinet and I'd like to put a little leadlight feature in the front panel. Is there someone that sells kits (or small made up windows) about the size of the palm of your hand? Could be a little larger too (half an A4 sheet). 
Thanks very much for your help.

----------

